# Deer Calling



## cbbase34 (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi there, Is there anything out there or would anybody know anything about deer vocabulary and the sounds that deer make. Iam just looking for a guide to make these sounds on my HS True Talker call. Thanks alot looking to hear back from you thanks


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

When you hear the big nose blast you are screwed. If a front leg stomp is also with that exhale, you are really screwed. Many times you will hear this walking into stand before light.

Doe bleat, may be a doe looking for a fawn, fawn bleat probably looking for mom.

Buck grunt can mean many things. I have had bucks walk by and let out a quiet grunt every step they take. Others loud grunt while chaising a doe. Grunt while fighting.

Heck maybe even grunt while doing the deed. Who knows I have yet to see this performed.... :lol:

There are lots of good books out there. They would explain it much better.


----------

